# Propane problem



## dgs331 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a propane problem. I am parked in a permanent location so using the propane tank in my motorhome is not an option. I decided to hook up a 20# tank I could easily refill. I put a two stage regulator on the tank since I was bypassing the one on the built in tank. I get propane coming out of the hose from the 20# tank. I do not get any propane to the appliances. It should be a straight open line from the tank to any of the appliances but when I unhook the gas line from the refrigerator or the stove, there is no propane coming out. Has anyone experienced this or has any idea what could be happening?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 14, 2021)

Hello dgs331.  Take a look at this video and let me know if it helps:


----------



## dgs331 (Jan 14, 2021)

Cindy Hendricks said:


> Hello dgs331.  Take a look at this video and let me know if it helps:


Hi Cindy.  Thanks for the video.  Yes, I did watch this and did install the Extend A Stay device.  I tried using that and even connecting the external tank directly to the main supply line.  I get propane going into the supply line but not coming out at any of the appliances.  I tried the tank with and without the two stage regulator.  No change.  I should have an open line from the tank to the appliances but I still have no gas.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 14, 2021)

Can you post a picture of your setup?


----------



## dgs331 (Jan 14, 2021)

Pretty simple setup.  I tried the Extend A Stay but had no propane so I simply hooked straight into the main gas line going into the coach.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 14, 2021)

My hubby is an LP Tech.  I showed it to him and he said it "looks" like it should work, but without being there it's hard to diagnose.  Is there a mobile RV service company in your area that could come take a look at it?


----------



## dgs331 (Jan 14, 2021)

Cindy Hendricks said:


> My hubby is an LP Tech.  I showed it to him and he said it "looks" like it should work, but without being there it's hard to diagnose.  Is there a mobile RV service company in your area that could come take a look at it?


Yes but a visit is $300 for a diagnosis.  I used him once and he got it wrong on an electrical issue.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh wow.  I would look around and get recommendations from others.  My guy is awesome and the pricing I feel is spot on.


----------



## dgs331 (Jan 14, 2021)

He is the only one near enough to come out.  He had me replace the power inverter and it made no difference.  The problem was the main power cord.  I spent $700 for nothing.  Thanks again for trying to help.  This one has me stumped.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe some others will chime in and offer suggestions.


----------



## dgs331 (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for the help.  I have propane flow now.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 15, 2021)

You're welcome!  What was the solution?


----------



## dgs331 (Jan 15, 2021)

It appears the gas flow is so small that it takes a very long time to reach an appliance.  That has not been the case in the past.


----------



## OldGuyShredsToo (Aug 7, 2022)

dgs331 said:


> It appears the gas flow is so small that it takes a very long time to reach an appliance.  That has not been the case in the past.


Hi. How long is a long time? Is it 1-2 minutes or longer than that?. I have the same issue. New toy hauler, dual tanks (full), auto switch regulator, Gas is coming out of the regulator but, no gas at the stove/oven etc. Evidently Lazy Days RV didn't test the system...


----------

